# TurboTax, then actual form makes no sense



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I just completed my taxes this morning. Two incomes: Taxi driving + Food Delivery.

I get all the info from MileIQ, Expenses + Earnings of the two, then complete the year's info.

After Audit / Risk Assesment on TurboTax

I don't owe nothing; but after reading the finished form ... makes no sense.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

TURBO TAX IS A JOKE. I OWE NOTHING FEDERAL BUT GET BACK 25.00 FROM STATE. THEY ARE TRYING TO CHARGE, WITH UBER DISCOUNT, THEY WANT ME TO PAY 114.00. "FREE FILING" BS!!
WHOSE THE STUPID ONE, NOT ME.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> TURBO TAX IS A JOKE. I OWE NOTHING FEDERAL BUT GET BACK 25.00 FROM STATE. THEY ARE TRYING TO CHARGE, WITH UBER DISCOUNT, THEY WANT ME TO PAY 114.00. "FREE FILING" BS!!
> WHOSE THE STUPID ONE, NOT ME.


I get turbo tax with my Quickbooks subscription.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> TURBO TAX IS A JOKE. I OWE NOTHING FEDERAL BUT GET BACK 25.00 FROM STATE. THEY ARE TRYING TO CHARGE, WITH UBER DISCOUNT, THEY WANT ME TO PAY 114.00. "FREE FILING" BS!!
> WHOSE THE STUPID ONE, NOT ME.


TurboTax is a bit of a bait and switch. They charged me nothing for my Federal return, but if I wanted my State done as well it was $50.00. Still a better deal than a tax service or doing it manually for hours and hours.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> TurboTax is a bit of a bait and switch. They charged me nothing for my Federal return, but if I wanted my State done as well it was $50.00. Still a better deal than a tax service or doing it manually for hours and hours.


Just don't make the mistake that some do by paying that filing fee out of their refund.

*Glitches prevent $1,200 stimulus checks from reaching millions of Americans*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/16/coronavirus-cares-stimulus-check/
"
Up to 21 million tax filers could be affected, said consumer law expert Vijay Raghavan, because the IRS does not have these people's direct deposit information on file if they received an advance on their tax refund from these companies or had the fee for tax preparation taken out of their tax refund.
*The reason is that tax preparation companies received these people's tax refund first, deducted their fees and then distributed the remaining refund to the customers. Because of that, the IRS had a "temporary bank account" on file that the tax preparer created for the 2019 tax season, Raghavan said."*


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Just don't make the mistake that some do by paying that filing fee out of their refund.


I didn't get a federal refund at all, which makes me think that the IRS might not have my direct deposit info because the payment was made by TurboTax. IDK


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I didn't get a federal refund at all, which makes me think that the IRS might not have my direct deposit info because the payment was made by TurboTax. IDK


I've used Turbo Tax for years and always file directly online when given the option with Turbo Tax. I use my charge card for any fees.

I'd suggest you go online to irs.gov and make sure to give them your updated information.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IRME4EVER said:


> TURBO TAX IS A JOKE. I OWE NOTHING FEDERAL BUT GET BACK 25.00 FROM STATE. THEY ARE TRYING TO CHARGE, WITH UBER DISCOUNT, THEY WANT ME TO PAY 114.00. "FREE FILING" BS!!
> WHOSE THE STUPID ONE, NOT ME.


l have used T/T for years, buying the Deluxe Version ($39.95 at Costco) in CD format, and comes with access to a downloadable format as well. You can do up to five returns, including one state with each. Federal e-filing is free, but e-filing a state return is $19.95, or you can print and mail a paper return free (I've done both.) I share with a friend, so the cost is very reasonable, certainly when compared to the $114 you're being charged. Was there a deadline involved with the free Uber program?


----------

